# Download Windows 7 Transformation Pack



## Davidboon (Oct 12, 2008)

Microsoft has officially confirmed that Windows 7 (Codenamed Vienna) is not going to be released until early 2010, However, fresh rumors claim the release date to be June 3, 2009 - whatever the case maybe, we are not going to see the new OS anytime soon, so here we have another cool Windows Vienna Transformation Pack for Windows XP.

*img206.imageshack.us/img206/5687/viennascreenshotbigmd2.jpg


download it here at :

*www.megaleecher.net/Download_Windows_7_Codenamed_Vienna_Transformation_Theme_Pack


----------



## amritpal2489 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey.... This looks cool..........


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 14, 2008)

cool.But I hope it doesnt slow down my PC like vista transformation pack.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> cool.But I hope it doesnt slow down my PC like vista transformation pack.


 
Me Hope too..it shud b low on resources...


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 14, 2008)

Okay,Just downloaded it,and unlike vista transformation pack, This allows us to install each thing like bootscreens,logon screen Manually which is better and doesnt slow down the system.And the Installation Guide is very well written too


----------



## mad_max (Oct 14, 2008)

i got this a couple of weeks ago,i really didn't like the super bar and the navigator:S they need to be refined more.The 3 in the name is just a rip off and i fell for it there was another one at devianart.com? gonna see if its worth moving on from my current inspirate pack.
The guide is well written so kudos for that


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 14, 2008)

I tried this pack. It's not bad at all. 
The sidebar and the panel bar is just an executable file, which is not so impressive. I removed it.

I am just using the AERO cursors provided in this pack and AQUA theme.
The wallpapers provided are good enough.

Rest it's nothing special.


----------



## hsr (Oct 14, 2008)

I tried Vista here :
Vista   TP 8 : *rapidshare.com/files/153625325/VTP801.exe
And vienna here :
Vienna TP   : *rapidshare.com/files/153861011/Vienna_Transformation_Pack_3.0.rar

but the latter, Vista feels more appealing.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 15, 2008)

is that Vienna TP in english ??

i chked out the site and even clicked on the images but they didn't look like it was in english... can anyone confirm ??


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 15, 2008)

I fear that Windows 7 bhi kahin windows PISSS TA ki tarah na ho


----------



## hsr (Oct 15, 2008)

^^ROFL
all are english versions.


----------



## pushkaraj (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Looks nice


----------



## x3060 (Oct 24, 2008)

why don't u try crysis its free 
*www.winmatrix.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=20437


----------



## debsuvra (Oct 24, 2008)

I think the actual Windows 7 theme is not going to be anything like the transformation pack is suggesting. This theme is kinda weird and the superbar thing is.. well, I do not like it, maybe it's ugly.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 24, 2008)

thanks a lot ..


----------



## jal_desai (Oct 27, 2008)

i dont think the 'look-and-feel' of Windows 7 will be like this one... because if it is then Microsoft is gonna get another slap after vista..this time for the UI ofcourse..


----------



## amritpal2489 (Oct 27, 2008)

i dont think there wud b much diff btw win vista & win 7 lookwise..........


----------



## swordfish (Nov 2, 2008)

Its not possible to install manythings on windows vista as many of the tweakers are XP supported..


----------



## tottick (Feb 3, 2009)

Deposit mirrirs plzzzzzzz!)


----------

